# 3KWh to 7KWh charging



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The equipment on the wall is just a fancy cord and connector, which communicates with the vehicle to ensure that it can safely supply power. The power it supplies is the same 230 V AC power that comes into it. The charger in the vehicle must convert that 230 V AC to DC at the battery voltage... and the charger in the vehicle is probably only capable of 3 kW, using single-phase 230 V power. To use more current from the charging station, or to use three-phase power, an adapter cable isn't enough: you need a charger in the vehicle which can use that power.


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

The unit for power is the Watt. The Watt is defined as 1 joule per second. KiloWatt -> kW. 

kWh stands for kilowatt-hour, an amount of energy equivalent to that many kw for 1 hour, so 1kWh = 3.6 megajoules.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

There is plenty of information out there on the AZD Transit Connect.
Including the fact that it contains a 3KW Brusa charger.
No matter how much larger your EVSE (that is the device on the wall that supplies the AC power) as long as your original is at least 3KW (it is...) then you won't charge any faster.
It would be possible to add more or bigger chargers if your EVSE can handle it.
Check out what MetricMind had done with adding more Brusa's to Nissan Leafs.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Emyr said:


> The unit for power is the Watt. The Watt is defined as 1 joule per second. KiloWatt -> kW.
> 
> kWh stands for kilowatt-hour...


I've seen so many people mess up units of measure that I didn't even notice this one! 

I assumed that the subject was power (rate of charging), and overlooked the incorrect units.


But also, not that it really matters to clarity of communication, the name of the power unit is "watt" (not a proper noun, so not capitalized). The symbol for the watt is "W" (capital, because typically the symbols for units named after people are capitalized). All of that is just like the joule (symbol J).


----------



## TeLLuS (Dec 14, 2008)

Works for me. Added two more brusa nlg513 for 3phase. Now need to make it look nice.

Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5010 via Tapatalk


----------



## Noah23 (Jul 30, 2019)

TeLLuS said:


> Works for me. Added two more brusa nlg513 for 3phase. Now need to make it look nice.
> 
> Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5010 via Tapatalk


Do you Have a Transit Connect as well?


----------



## TeLLuS (Dec 14, 2008)

Noah23 said:


> Do you Have a Transit Connect as well?


Yes
It works with 5x16A 240V aswell, tried it first time with four extra chargers yesterday. Sadly I miss the connector pins for using NLG513 in slave mode right now so I have to monitor manually.
DC is now connected to the heating plug.


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

Can anyone point to good sources of wiring info or guidance for updating a 3kW charger setup like this? I'm looking at buying an Azure Transit Connect but 3kW charger is really limiting. I could get a lot more use out of it with 7kW or better and the charging network is now there to do longer delivery runs if you can charge during lunch or other break.

I presume nobody has tackled adding DC fast charge to an older vehicle like this? Tell me I'm an idiot if necessary, I haven't done my homework on that idea yet. I presume there's a lot of control feedback required and active cooling and generally big ambitious project... but this is where the big ambitious projecter folk are found so I'm asking.

Nice job TeLLus  You're in Europe I presume, with 3phase everywhere.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Um.

How do I buy one of these Transit Connects?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Tremelune said:


> How do I buy one of these Transit Connects?


There were only a few hundred built, the last one was built in 2012, and by now they're probably all either scrapped or in the hands of enthusiasts... so look for ads, such as eBay listings? Maybe some fleet still has one being retired, or an enthusiast is moving on to another project.

Wikipedia: Azure Transit Connect Electric
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azure_Transit_Connect_Electric

Here's one in eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Ford-...356768?hash=item2f3a58bc20:g:lO8AAOSwkqNd57Eb


----------

